# Daiwa Sokkou Knot tool - mini review



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I used to tie the Slim Beauty knot for my leader to braid, but have been frustrated tying it on the yak, particularly in windy conditions.
I saw a video demonstrating it some time ago, and bought the tool to try.










I've since used this a number of times to retie leaders (no knot failures, leader just became too short), and it's a lot easier and faster than tying a slim beauty.
It does take a bit of practice to use, but after a few tries you get the hang of it.
So far I haven't had a knot fail but haven't hooked to to anything huge to test it either (using it on 6lb braid & 8lb leader).

In my experience, it is a great little addition to my kit. It is actually quite small, and I suspect it wont float, so I have it tied to my pfd.
At around $25 it isn't cheap, but it does do the job.

I imagine most tackle stores would stock these, you could probably ask for a demo to see if it would work for you.

The video below isn't great, but it gives an idea of the way the tool works.






Jeff


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The boys in my local tackle store showed me one of these. I was pretty impressed at the time, so it has been placed on that long list of gadgets to pick up, but I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting Occy - I've now watched the video on the Tie Fast - it seems to work well. It has the advantage of allowing you to tie a number of different knots,
including your preferred.

I've tied the double uni very recently, but that was due to a nasty wind knot that forced me to break the braid trying to get it out. IMO, easy to do by hand in favourable conditions.
Though I've never tried it on mainline to leader.

Would be interested to hear how you go with the Tie fast on the water. I expect it will work well, certainly, while the Daiwa tool does the job, I find it somewhat small and fiddly,


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Hi jeffen, I had one of these for just long enough to learn how to use it and eventually figure out that it is actually just tying a seaguar knot, which I think is as easy to tie without the gadget once you figure it out.. Having said that, it was a lifesaver for a while, for confidence if nothing else. I did find that it failed when tied badly like other knots. I've gone to the slim beauty or a knot recommended by paulus fishing (check out his site, he is OCD on knots), neither of which seem to fail no matter how badly I maul them!

Hopefully you manage to resist throwing g this awesome little gadget into the sea for a bit longer than me


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I do the same thing but with one of these:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270932886209? ... 1438.l2649

Costs a good bit less.
I drilled a small hole in the handle and secured it to one of my lanyards along with line cutting nippers, pliers/forceps and a hook sharpener
I also use it when fly fishing as (another) cheaper alternative to this: http://www.strikeindicator.com/ProductD ... tCode=TOOL


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Foxxy said:


> Hi jeffen, I had one of these for just long enough to learn how to use it and eventually figure out that it is actually just tying a seaguar knot, which I think is as easy to tie without the gadget once you figure it out.. Having said that, it was a lifesaver for a while, for confidence if nothing else. I did find that it failed when tied badly like other knots. I've gone to the slim beauty or a knot recommended by paulus fishing (check out his site, he is OCD on knots), neither of which seem to fail no matter how badly I maul them!
> 
> Hopefully you manage to resist throwing g this awesome little gadget into the sea for a bit longer than me


Aha! indeed it is. I was wondering what the knot was, and I did hand tie one after watching the video. 
I do like the slim beauty, but I find it just take me too long to tie while I'm on the water. 
The Seaguar knot casts as well as the slim beauty, so for now at least I'm happy using this tool.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I got curious about this knot and sent it in to Paulus fishing to test (he has a whole lot of Nara accredited testing gear and seems to take it pretty seriously). He rated the knot useless for braid, slipping or breaking at very low percentage of breaking strain. Check out his site. A bit hard to interpret sometimes but good info


----------

